# Does overfeeding cause vomitting too?



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

The last time Louis threw up so badly, I never could pinpoint the cause. My husband came home from work this afternoon to a little bit of dried puke in Louis' crate. Then, after he was walked, he went into the basement and threw up all this brown liquid everywhere, but was otherwise fine. When I came home, he was his usual playful self...and we went out to dinner. Just got home to a giant puddle of dark brown watery puke in his crate. It's really liquidy, with all these little brown specks in it that almost looks like crumbs? 

Yesterday my mom took him to my aunt's house where he spent half the afternoon. She says she didn't see him eat anything, but then again she wasn't watching him the whole time. I told her to put my aunt's dog's kibble (Purina Moist n' Meaty, yuck!) out of reach and she did. But last night I also gave him a pretty big meal, a chicken back with the butt, fat, and some organs attached. I'd say it's twice the size of his average meal, maybe the biggest meal I've given him, but chicken backs with the fat and organs isn't something he's never had before. He also gets meals of varying sizes all the time. Any thoughts?

His poop is fine and solid...


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Forgot to add that the vomit when we came home tonight had some chunks of mucous with streaks of blood in it. He just threw up again after drinking a lot of water. It's mostly clear, yellowish liquid and foam...so I'm hoping he got most of the crap out of his stomach. I'm not freaking out yet, but should I be concerned?


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I hope that someone more knowledgeable than I is still up & can answer this for you. I have seen many types of vomiting-from eating too fast too much, to when the "upchuck" sounds like that you describe. However I have never had blood mixed with it-I would probably call my vet. Good luck with this, I do hoe that it is nothing serious.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It sounds like all the stuff is out and he is throwing up bile. The bloody mucous is just from throwing up so often and his throat getting irritated most likely. I would probably skip his morning meal if he eats twice a day or give a smaller meal if he only eats once. I wouldn't be worried unless his was lethargic, feverish, or otherwise off. He probably got into some kibble - even if it wasn't out there are kibbles all over, when we fed kibble it seemed to multiply.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Yea I was going to fast him for 24 hours. Poor guy is just sitting by the fridge waiting for his breakfast :frown: He seems okay this morning. If he throws up again today I'm going to take him to the vet. Thanks!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not sure if this has anything to do with what is going on with Louis, but I found one of my dogs could eat only plain chicken before about 4pm, or she pukes everywhere, about 100 times a much as she ate. So i save all the tripe, organs, beef etc. for the afternoon.


----------

